# Venice from Campsite Covelo, Lake Iseo



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi, for those of you who keep an eye on the Italy forum, sorry it's me again asking for more help and advice lol.

We are planning a day trip to Venice from above campsite, and we need to get to Brescia train station first in order for us to get another train from another station to take us to Venice. We've emailed the campsite but just wandered if anyone has done this before and can offer any help on public transport, taxi etc.


----------

